# (solved) another wifi issue

## <3

I don't understand why I seem to always have issues with my iIntel Centrino Wireless-N 1000 [Condor Peak] controller but everytime I upgrade my kernel it seems like I run into a new issue where I do something wrong. This time I upgraded gentoo-sources to version 4.0.4. I have the iwlwifi driver compiled into my kernel and have sys-firmware/iwl1000-ucode- 39.31.5.1 installed. but I cannot connect to my router. It seems that the intel firmware is not being loaded properly. Here is my dmesg output;

```
dmesg | grep wifi

[    3.953540] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: can't disable ASPM; OS doesn't have ASPM control

[    3.953888] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: Direct firmware load for iwlwifi-1000-5.ucode failed with error -2

[    3.953891] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: request for firmware file 'iwlwifi-1000-5.ucode' failed.

[    3.953900] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: Direct firmware load for iwlwifi-1000-4.ucode failed with error -2

[    3.953902] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: request for firmware file 'iwlwifi-1000-4.ucode' failed.

[    3.953909] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: Direct firmware load for iwlwifi-1000-3.ucode failed with error -2

[    3.953911] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: request for firmware file 'iwlwifi-1000-3.ucode' failed.

[    3.953918] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: Direct firmware load for iwlwifi-1000-2.ucode failed with error -2

[    3.953919] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: request for firmware file 'iwlwifi-1000-2.ucode' failed.

[    3.953926] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: Direct firmware load for iwlwifi-1000-1.ucode failed with error -2

[    3.953927] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: request for firmware file 'iwlwifi-1000-1.ucode' failed.

[    3.953929] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: no suitable firmware found!
```

Can someone please help me.Last edited by <3 on Tue May 26, 2015 8:11 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## charles17

 *<3 wrote:*   

>  I have the iwlwifi driver compiled into my kernel and have sys-firmware/iwl1000-ucode- 39.31.5.1 installed. but the I cannot connect

 

Tried the recommended? See https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-7640140.html#7640140

----------

## <3

Thank you, compiling the wifi drivers as a module did the trick.

----------

